# Hello from a new member



## bunnygal (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello!

My name is Lisa and I live in Connecticut.

I'm new to this forum, but not new to rabbits.

I have been breeding and raising meat rabbits for over 30 years.

I have standard meat breeds as well as some rare breeds.

Looking forward to getting to know the other members and to share experiences.

Lisa L.


----------



## Mea (Apr 19, 2011)

Hope You enjoy visiting here.

May i ask what of the rare breeds You have ??

 We have Pals.  DH just got some Am. Chins...


----------



## dewey (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome!

I'm pretty new to rabbits - this site is proving VERY useful


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## rickerra (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello bunnygal!

New guy here too!  I'm from Eastern WA.  Except unlike you, I'm also "new" to raising meat rabbits.

Just got my cage supplies today... and will be getting my mature breeding stock in the next week or so.

Should be an adventure!  Looking forward to sharing.

Cheers!


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)




----------

